# Team Bass Xtreme Mahoning schedule 2017



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

We are pleased to announce our 2017 schedule for the Mahoning Division of TBX.

April 29.....open at Mosquito

May 20 Mosquito qualifier

June 17 West Branch qualifier

July 15 Milton qualifier

Aug 26 Berlin qualifier

Sept 16 Portage qualifier

Sept 23.....open at Portage

Classic October 14/15


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd like to know more about this!! I'd be interested in fishing these


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Keep watching on here, or our facebook page. You can learn more by going to our main web site.. teambassxtreme.com After the first of the year more info will be available. I just like to get my schedule out, so fisherman can try and plan ahead. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

What happened to the midnight to morning night tourney at Summit lake? I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

The neighbor hood.....lol


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

BASSINONE said:


> The neighbor hood.....lol


Urban open!


----------



## red and blue 520 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm a fan of the TBX , mostly because it is a locally run circuit that seems to be building quite a solid participation of some really good teams. I have no problem going out of state to fish a championship, but my guess is that we are going to lose a bunch of guys who will not travel that far. I hope I'm wrong. By the way congratulations to Zack and Jeff.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

There's at least three major Ohio circuits four if you count the Buckeye BFL that has their classics/ regionals out of state and it doesn't have much if any impact on participants.IMO I believe a true classic/championship should be on totally neutral waters where everybody is on a level playing field having it on say Alum Creek gives the guys from central Ohio a distinct advantage as does having it on Mosquito for the NE Ohio guys,besides it's really nice taking a week's vacation and visiting some place fairly new to most guys especially on one of the best bass lakes in the country.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Red and blue, I hope we still have most teams back. Harbor is correct, guys from southern Ohio complained last year because we fish Mosquito for the classic, we are going to move around each year to try and include all parts of the state. Kentucky lake favors the teams from the sw part of the state, no matter where we go, it will favor someone, and others will not like it. I myself, am looking forward to the classic, never fished the lake before, and there are some large fish caught there every October. I expect some teams to just fish the circuit, and skip the classic. Our entry to pay out ratio is pretty good. We will see in the spring.


----------



## red and blue 520 (Oct 15, 2010)

Cant wait to get there! No complaints going to a great fishery for a championship. I hope we can get 105 boats (like mosquito) to show.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The dates are correct too. Thursday & Friday October 12 & 13


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

I would say that is wrong, will find out from the big guy. I think it is 13, and 14th. I will let u know soon as i get an answer.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The website says Thursday/Friday October 12&13.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The dates are correct


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Like Bassinone says, no matter what lake is picked, the people that live closer to it are going to have an advantage. Nothing you can do about it.

I was told Thrusday and Friday because they don't pull water on the weekends. Makes sense to me. Looking forward to it.

Oh, and I was also told that tentatively we'd be going out of Moor's. Any solid word on that yet?

Oh BTW ....... love the schedule!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Where is the Classic?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

young-gun21 said:


> Where is the Classic?


Kentucky Lake Thurs & Friday, Oct. 12th & 13th


----------



## red and blue 520 (Oct 15, 2010)

red and blue 520 said:


> Cant wait to get there! No complaints going to a great fishery for a championship. I hope we can get 105 boats (like mosquito) to show.


Now that it's a fact that TBX is not going out of state for our championship, I'd like to thank Phil for taking the time and effort to poll the fishermen for suggestions. Although i would have been OK going to Kentucky Lake, it's more important to me that we have a tournament director who is about listening to the wishes of the teams competing. thanks again Phil.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Im with ya. I would have loved to go fish at KY lake. We have talked to a lot of fisherman about going south. Most, prob 85% wanted to stay in the state. This circuit is about fisherman, and trying to have the best circuit we can have. So, i agree with the decision to stay in the state. Hope everyone understands, because this is what they wanted to do. Looking forward to a great 2017.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Also, new classic dates.....Oct 14/15 Lake tbd


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

When will we know the classic location?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

As soon as we hear confirmation on the permit.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

What he said....buzz. I would guess within a week.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Just in case you did not here, 2017 classic will be Oct 14/15 at Rocky Fork. I here there are some nice fish in that lake. We will see.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is a Rocky Fork 5 pounder and they have them bigger in there. Can't wait to get back down there.


----------

